# My Newair 280 wineador build...off to a rocky start.



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

So some ups and downs for my Wineador build. My Newair finally arrives today...yeah



I turn it around to scope out the back to begin my build and find this...




scale build up from drain hole, and what appears to be quite a bit of corrosion that was sanded and spray painted over. Probably not a big deal if I purchased a used unit. However, I bought a new unit, and would assume that someone did the same, used it and returned it for some issue. Either way, I was a tad upset and called Overstock.com where I bought it. The customer service rep however was very friendly, apologized and said he was sending another unit out today 2nd day air no charge before other unit is even picked up. So aggravated, but happy with service so far. Hopefully next one will really be new.

Since no mods to begin on wineador cabinet I decided to start the task of mounting my fan controller in a old humidor. To keep temps lower, Im using 12vdc fan controller to power the fans with controller powered by old computer tower power supply.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune. I dont shop overstock just because of stories like this. I got mine cheaper from amazon anyhow and with prime it was here in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Sorry to hear of your misfortune. I dont shop overstock just because of stories like this. I got mine cheaper from amazon anyhow and with prime it was here in less than 48 hours.


Thank you sir. Yeah I did a bit of shopping around trying to make a proper decision. Never shopped with these folks before, and for the last couple weeks have been just itching to get started on it but waiting on delivery.

I was so excited to see my UPS guy today, then 5 minutes later, felt completely defeated. Im hoping the next one is a keeper.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Bummer dude at least they made it right with no fuss.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Here at last....wooohooo..finally can start my build....yeah

So here is pics...and since most pics I have seen of peoples builds never really shown a clear image of what the backs of these look like, yep, you guessed it..rear end shots too.



After doing the inside wash/wipe to remove plastic smell I started build with rerouting the condensate drain back into unit. Drilled a 1/4" hole and routered out to fit a 3/8" Jon Guest line. Wanted it to be tight from start and easier when sizing it by hand.




Placed a drip tray from a 2 select capp machine in bottom to catch condensate


Now to get control center started. Installed Temp Controller, an RH controller, and already had fan controller mounted, so mounted a fan in bottom to suck in cool air into box to keep controllers cool.


Once wired up, drilled and mounted temp controller thermistor probe inside wineador a few inches from top. 
Power for wineador is controlled by controller (obviously). 
Any break in power to wineador causes it to reset to lowest setting, the controller will kill power to unit if it drops below 64'F. And turn it back on once it climbs above. 
This will at least buy me time till I get home to reset wineador to desired program temp.

At this time fan controller is only powering 1 fan (inside control center), and monitoring temp of control center as well.


Based on closer inspection the thermistor of the wineador is not inside unit, I will inspect more later but based on temp reading it is in peltier set. 
I placed two of my wireless hygrometers inside and top one is reading right on what my controller temp probe is reading 67.8'f. 
The wineadors peltier is reading 65'f
Now I will let it run for night and check in morning to see if evens out.


I threw in a couple boveda 72's for night, and will pick up build in morning...Thats all for today..


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

I like your humidor control box. Might steal that idea.


----------



## Mokano (Apr 26, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> I like your humidor control box. Might steal that idea.


Yeah, that is pretty sweet. I like the combination of old world with high tech. Just a great look. Thanks for the great level,of detail. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Today completed entire build. At this time I am using a computer fan controller to run a single 3" fan on bottom blowing air upwards. A second fan is mounted inside control center to keep control box cooler and to keep fresh air blowing thru.
A RH controller was installed for possible future use with active humidity device. At this time however it is simply acting as a hygrometer.
The power for fan control is supplied by computer power supply. The supply and wine cabinet are both powered by temp controller. I wanted a clean install so as much as I could hide, I did. 
I found a couple helpful items to use for this build. First was a double sided gel tape, the other a two part epoxy stick. For sealing inside the cabinet I used a non toxic, scent free food grade putty that I use in my line of work. The outside dealings though I used this epoxy since it completely hardens, and I really like the way this product is to work with.
The build is now complete and the wineador transported to my house where it hopefully will spend many years.
Enjoy the pics, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

Sick!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Pablo, Im pretty happy with it.. Only 1 downside, until my drawers come in, Im not sure my stash will fit.

The temp and RH was stable this morning so I went to my shop and pulled 1/3 my stash from my coolidor and took the cigars from my home humidor and put them in the wineador.

There is still room on a couple shelves but no where near enough for the rest of my boxes. So it looks like the coolidor will still be needed to maintain. But at least I got rid of the tupperdores. So maintaining two storages is a tad easier and more contained than the gaggle of stuff I had before.




Happy 4th of July to all the BOTL.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

So I became content with the fact that my Wineador drawers will take as long as it takes. Looking to become a tad more organized I ordered up 6 cedar trays from Cheap Humidors to hold me over in the meantime. Whenever my drawers make it to me, I will just transfer the inventory then move the empty trays into the coolidor at my shop.

Here's the before and after shots.



This is after seasoning and in process of staging down the Boveda packs. I seasoned the drawers with Distilled water, then after a couple cycles of that put them in the Wineador with 2 Boveda 72's in each, then stepped them down to present where I have 4 Boveda 69's in the entire unit.



Im very pleased with the looks. However, had to remove all but 2 samplers cigars from their boxes into the drawers. The Pudgy Monsters, and Liga 9 are only samplers left in their boxes in the drawers. Coffins are still intact, but unfortunately all drawers are now stuffed to the gills.

I believe if I told the wife another wineador is needed she may climb up on her pale horse, will hell following with her.


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

Great job the build looks great. Do you plan on getting heartfelt beads?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

fdfirebiz said:


> Great job the build looks great. Do you plan on getting heartfelt beads?


Not at this time. I am a HUGE Boveda fan. I've been using them for years. Right now my wineador is settled in with 4 Boveda 65's. I keep 65's, 69's, and 72's in my stock. And when not being used i keep them in Rubbermaid containers (separated by RH obviously). I will keep my options open but realistically, my humidity doesn't drop like I thought it would by opening the door. So I will probably stay with Boveda. 
Cigars take a LONG time to change their RH level when talking about a few percent. Opening the door once a day, or having the RH fluctuate up or down a couple percent during course of day isnt going to effect the cigar much at all.
But if winter rolls around And i start seeing a problem keeping up humidity I may consider beads. But no immediate plans.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

O.K. Folks, Friday is here!!! Woop woop!!!!

The drawers from Forrest arrived, three months in, but the wait is over.......

I drilled and mounted the handles to them and have them home and loaded up.....prepare yourself for major photo footage

(Nows a good time to grab a snack, this will be a while)

My morning started with HUGE amounts of anticipation waiting for FedEx to arrive. He normally arrives between 9:30-10:00am. So in preperation I fire up a cigar to enjoy while waiting him out.



While I smoke and wait its a fine time to revisit the drawer pull. I failed to show you the rear side of the pulls. So here is front and rear shots.



I really dig these handles...texture on rear of handles as well......really nice touch.


Alright hes running a tad late....


O.K., now were getting to the meat of the cigar..and Its yummy.....where the hell is fedex?


He needs to hurry his ass up, keepin a brother waiting just isnt right.


Here he is....YEAH BOi !!!



Time to put down the cigar and open this puppy up!





Well packed, I'll give him that..


4 drawers and a shelf all with Birdseye Maple fronts..




Now to drill and mount some handles...



Alrighty.....lookin good...feelin good.

Time to drive these babies home and get em wiped down, and loaded up...


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Here is where we switch this thread to a "Show me your Stash" thread......

Here is drawer one part way loaded.


And here it is topped off.


Im loving these drawers. They are holding cigars Three deep (top to bottom), nice.




And the bottom drawer.



And now the center section with all drawer installed..



Overall, Extremely Happy with this. Looks like I wanted it, holds a good amount of my stash..( yep, still need the coolidor for rest, kinda figured that already though)... Only down side, my daughter saw me laying out all the cigars on kitchen table to put into drawers and she announces "WOW DAD, THATS ALOT OF CIGARS!" Which naturally perked up the wifes ears and in she strolls...my wife then states ."I didnt realize you had SO many"...

With a big Ol Smile I said "YEP", and thats all that was said..case closed....Man has spoken! 
To her credit she did make me a sammich and noodle salad while I loaded the drawers up.......Shes a good woman...

Now some hours later my humidity is up to 62% and slowly climbing.....we are rockin!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am just stunned..... nice stash. Nice gear. 
You're in the zone, dude..


... Yea BOi ! I lol'd


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Looks like you need to start another one! Awesome stash congrats!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys...yeah it looks a tad tight in there now. But I'll see how it goes...perhaps a Second wineador would be a good idea to have at my shop to replace the Coolidor....hmmm...for a later time.. Now its time to relax and smoke.


----------



## JIK (Sep 4, 2014)

Great build man, very nice!


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Great build, looks somewhat similar to what I want to do with the controllers/monitors!


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

What brand of controls are you using?


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Trackmyer said:


> Here is where we switch this thread to a "Show me your Stash" thread......
> 
> Here is drawer one part way loaded.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how I missed this whole thread, but DAMN that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this whole thread, but DAMN that thing is gorgeous!


Thank you very much David. Its one of my prized possessions.


----------



## Will46r (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nicely done!

A few questions from common themes I see in these builds. Why don't people use black aquarium safe silicone for seams? Why don't people dye the epoxy putty black?

I love the control box.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Will46r said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> A few questions from common themes I see in these builds. Why don't people use black aquarium safe silicone for seams? Why don't people dye the epoxy putty black?
> 
> I love the control box.


Sorry Will, I wasn't ignoring your question, I just didn't see it until now.

So to answer your first part, I live in a small town, and had no easy access to black aquarium sealant. Or any type of aquarium sealant for that matter. The white I used inside is a food grade product I use in my line of work. (Stays somewhat soft, never fully hardens). The white outside is a two part epoxy that forms rock hard but has an odor (which is why I didn't use it on the inside).
I felt no need to dye it black since all areas are blocked by having drawers inside. Though Im not even sure what the result would be by altering the composition of the epoxy with a dye. 
Either way, I have no leaks, and no issues with the sealants used.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

O.K. Folks, Friday is here!!! Woop woop!!!!

The drawers from Forrest arrived, three months in, but the wait is over.......

I drilled and mounted the handles to them and have them home and loaded up.....prepare yourself for major photo footage

(Nows a good time to grab a snack, this will be a while)

My morning started with HUGE amounts of anticipation waiting for FedEx to arrive. He normally arrives between 9:30-10:00am. So in preperation I fire up a cigar to enjoy while waiting him out.



While I smoke and wait its a fine time to revisit the drawer pull. I failed to show you the rear side of the pulls. So here is front and rear shots.



I really dig these handles...texture on rear of handles as well......really nice touch.


Alright hes running a tad late....


O.K., now were getting to the meat of the cigar..and Its yummy.....where the hell is fedex?


He needs to hurry his ass up, keepin a brother waiting just isnt right.


Here he is....YEAH BOi !!!



Time to put down the cigar and open this puppy up!





Well packed, I'll give him that..


4 drawers and a shelf all with Birdseye Maple fronts..




Now to drill and mount some handles...



Alrighty.....lookin good...feelin good.

Time to drive these babies home and get em wiped down, and loaded up...


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

@Trackmyer Looking good!


----------



## mikebot (Sep 17, 2015)

Why are none of the photos in this thread working??


----------

